# post-apocalyptic Broadway showtunes (or something like that)



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

What do you get when you mix apocalyptically bad global disasters and familiar Broadway show tunes?


On sale this week for 99 cents. Get it while you can.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Donna,

Congratulations on your book!

As I expect you are aware, we invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. By all means start a thread about your book in the Book Bazaar, our forum where we feature our KindleBoards authors, and bookmark it so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

donna callea said:


> Haven't heard about Hurricane Walter? Then you need to read "New Coastal Times," a quirky, funny, sometimes serious novel about what happens to a hapless band of survivors when global warming finally does a big number on us, ushering in a not-so-brave new world.
> The thing is, the worst of times also turns out to be the best times-- at least for some-- including the book's protagonist, a young newspaper reporter who wishes she had done more to let people know what was coming.
> 
> WARNING: This book contains references to an ungodly number of Broadway show tunes. Readers may find themselves unwillingly singing along.
> ...


Living in South Florida myself, I'm of the opinion that all those sinkholes across the center of the state are God's perforations. When there are enough of them, we'll become an island and we'll just float away.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

As a fan of disaster films I found the description of your book interesting.  I seldom buy this quickly but I had to get your book.        I will read in a couple days when I finish the one I am reading now.  

I am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Rie142 said:


> As a fan of disaster films I found the description of your book interesting. I seldom buy this quickly but I had to get your book.  I will read in a couple days when I finish the one I am reading now.
> 
> I am looking forward to reading it.


Rie142-- Thanks so much for buying New Coastal Times. I hope that after you read it, you let me know what you think.
Donna


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Living in South Florida myself, I'm of the opinion that all those sinkholes across the center of the state are God's perforations. When there are enough of them, we'll become an island and we'll just float away.


Gertie-- What if we sink instead of float? Just wondering. I'm still of the opinion that hurricanes will swallow us, starting with Hurricane Walter.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

donna callea said:


> Gertie-- What if we sink instead of float? Just wondering. I'm still of the opinion that hurricanes will swallow us, starting with Hurricane Walter.


The churning waters from the hurricane will keep us afloat.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The churning waters from the hurricane will keep us afloat.


And will we drift away, never to be seen again? YIKES.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

donna callea said:


> And will we drift away, never to be seen again? YIKES.


Nope, we're going to bump into many interesting countries along the way. It's all good.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nope, we're going to bump into many interesting countries along the way. It's all good.


OK. If you say so. But it sounds a little alarming to me. I'm going to stick with my New Coastal Times scenario.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The churning waters from the hurricane will keep us afloat.


Oh no! I get seasick! Lol

Looks like an interesting read, thanks!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Oh no! I get seasick! Lol
> 
> Looks like an interesting read, thanks!


Hope you like it, Holly. Let me know what you think.
Thanks!
Donna


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I finished this last night and really enjoyed it!  I wasn't expecting it to be as humorous as it was, so that was a nice surprise.  Loved your characters!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Reese,

You made my day!  I'm so glad you liked New Coastal Times.  I still can't figure out what genre it is, so it's been something of a challenge to promote.  There's no category for humorous disaster novels. 

I'm really looking forward to reading Childproofed.  

Donna


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I didn't realize until your reply that you are also the author of The Haircut.  I have the sample on my TBR list...I'll give it a bump since I enjoyed your style so much!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

ReeseReed said:


> I didn't realize until your reply that you are also the author of The Haircut. I have the sample on my TBR list...I'll give it a bump since I enjoyed your style so much!


Thanks, Reese.
I hope you like it.

Donna


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

It's May, and you know what that means...
Just one more month until the start of hurricane season.
Be prepared!
Read "New Coastal Times"


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I know, I know.
Nobody likes a shameless self-promoter.

But what author doesn't love a reader who takes the time to post an enthusiastic, positive review?

So I'm going to say it.  Thank you, mskiti, for being the sixth reader to review my quirky, post-apocalyptic novel, New Coastal Times.

You  don't win a prize.  Just my heart-felt gratitude.

My first book, The Haircut, A New Year's Tale, has also received great feedback from readers (11 so far).

I love living in KindleLand.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

It was the worst of times.  It was the best of times.


Worst:
Global warming finally gets the better of the planet.
Hurricane Walter swallows Florida.
Religious fanatics run wild.
The economy collapses.
Martial law rules.

Best:
You're young and in love.
You have quirky friends with songs in their hearts.
Life goes on.
There's no place like home.

And so it goes in NEW COASTAL TIMES, which, over the past week has garnered three new great reviews from readers.

Hope you'll give it a try and let me know what you think.

Thanks to all for your support.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Disaster of a novel?
Nah.  New Coastal Times is a disaster novel reviewers (10 so far) say is fun to read.

Why?

It's everything you've always wanted in a post-apocalyptic novel:

Wal-Mart residents enjoying a Christmas sing-along
Religious fanatics waiting for Jesus in Okeefenokee Swamp Park
Sexed-up displaced youths enjoying each other in a government-sponsored free-love commune.

And more. Much more.
Except no ravenous zombies. (sorry)

New Coastal Times begins in the near future (maybe tomorrow) as Hurricane Walter begins swallowing Florida. Not that anyone is going to miss the former Sunshine State all that much. But it's only the beginning. As natural and unnatural disasters abound everywhere, global warming ushers in a whole new era that's not as bad as you might think. At least for some. 

Accompany Mia Fine, a former so-so newspaper reporter, her adorable doctor husband, and a small band of show-tune singing survivors in the New Coastal Times Performing Arts Center van as they traverse a not-so-brave new world.

WARNING: This book contains references to an ungodly number of Broadway musicals. Readers may find themselves unwillingly singing along.

Hope you'll give it a try.  It's priced at just $2.99.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

New Coastal Times was recently featured in apocalypticodose.com.  Of course, it's not really your typical post-apocalyptic disaster novel. No zombies.  Nothing too surreal-- unless you count the Waiting for Jesus folks in Okefenokee Swamp Park.  Just a narrator with a self-deprecating sense of humor who loves her husband, and is sorry she wasn't a better newspaper reporter when there were still newspapers. 

I really appreciate all those who've given my novel a try, and especially the 11 Amazon reviewers (so far) who've given it an average of Five Stars.  

Priced at just $2.99.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

OK.  Hurricane Walter isn't really swallowing Florida.   At least not now.  But who knows what could happen if global warming really started making itself felt in a big way, and there was one worst-ever natural disaster after another right here in America.  How would people cope?  What would become of us?

That's the premise behind New Coastal Times, a quirky, seriocomic, poignant, funny, thought-provoking novel set in the near future--maybe tomorrow.  The thing is, it's no downer.  And here's a bonus: no zombies.  Sure, it's the worst of times when Mia Fine, a former newspaper reporter, finds her life turned topsy-turvy by the wrath of Walter.  But love, friendship, hope and --gulp-- Broadway show tunes survive in this trek through a not-so-brave new world.

Thanks to all who've given New Coastal Times a try.  So far it's received 12 great Amazon reader reviews, averaging Five Stars.

Now priced at just $2.99.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Worst-ever hurricanes, world-wide natural disasters, the dawn of cataclysmic global warming.
Bad.  Yep.  Very bad.
But, not to worry.  New Coastal Times isn't going to leave you depressed.  I guarantee it.

And I've got to say that, for me, life is good.  At least today.  Why?  I've got a brand new blinking avatar (see it blink, at left).  I've always wanted a blinking avatar-- well, OK, not always.  Just since I saw Ellen O'Connell's and came down with a serious case of avatar envy. Couldn't make one myself.  That goes without saying.  Had to get someone in the family who knows about these things to do it for me.  She couldn't figure out why I wanted one.  But she finally did it so I'd stop nagging her. Did you notice that it's got both of my book covers on it?  And it blinks.  I think I mentioned that.  And, of course, you can see it doing that at left.  Hope the blinking doesn't annoy you.

Anyway, it doesn't take much to make me happy--a blinking avatar, a few sales.

If you try New Coastal Times, please let me know what you think.  Would also like some positive feedback on my avatar.

Hope life is good for you, too. 
Thanks for your support.

Donna


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

Love the new avatar!!  I want one too  , how did you do it?

Imogen


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Imogen Rose said:


> Love the new avatar!! I want one too , how did you do it?
> 
> Imogen


Dunno, Imogen. I'm totally inept when it comes to techie stuff. I asked Ellen O how she did hers, and she said she downloaded a free program called Ulead. But it didn't work on my mac. So I futzed around and futzed around, until I finally got someone who loves me to do it for me. Glad you like mine. Hope you get one, too.

BTW, how are sales going?

Hope we both sell lots of books this weekend.

Donna


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

donna callea said:


> Dunno, Imogen. I'm totally inept when it comes to techie stuff. I asked Ellen O how she did hers, and she said she downloaded a free program called Ulead. But it didn't work on my mac. So I futzed around and futzed around, until I finally got someone who loves me to do it for me. Glad you like mine. Hope you get one, too.
> 
> BTW, how are sales going?
> 
> ...


I've got a Mac as well... I'll have to ask someone to help me... so cool!

Sales have taken a hit at the $2.99 point. I guess people are thinking a bit more before pressing the buy now tab, hopefully reading the description before buying.

All the best with your sales as well, your book is on my to-read pile.

My younger daughter (who is nine) is obsessed with natural disasters, is this a book she could read as well?

Imogen


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Imogen Rose said:


> My younger daughter (who is nine) is obsessed with natural disasters, is this a book she could read as well?
> 
> Imogen


Hmmm. No.  I wouldn't give it to a nine-year-old to read. Not even PG13. New Coastal Times has several scenes of passionate, fun and loving married sex. There's also a section in the book where the main characters--who are traveling from hurricane-devastated Florida to New York State in the New Coastal Times van--get waylaid at a government-run commune for displaced youth where free love is the main pastime.

So it's an adult novel. Not YA by any stretch. Hey, maybe I should emphasize the sex in my promotions. Might boost sales. Thanks for asking, Imogen.

Donna


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

donna callea said:


> Hmmm. No. I wouldn't give it to a nine-year-old to read. Not even PG13. New Coastal Times has several scenes of passionate, fun and loving married sex. There's also a section in the book where the main characters--who are traveling from hurricane-devastated Florida to New York State in the New Coastal Times van--get waylaid at a government-run commune for displaced youth where free love is the main pastime.
> 
> So it's an adult novel. Not YA by any stretch. Hey, maybe I should emphasize the sex in my promotions. Might boost sales. Thanks for asking, Imogen.
> 
> Donna


Thanks for the warning! I read mainly YA books that she tends to read after I am done with them.

Sex seems to sell... so yes, do


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Oh, jeez, you are making me want to steal your little animated gif sig idea, but I'm sure people will go ape if I did one with my million book pics on it... 

I'm trying to resist everyone, lend me some of your collective sanity, please!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Imogen Rose said:


> Thanks for the warning! I read mainly YA books that she tends to read after I am done with them.
> 
> Sex seems to sell... so yes, do


I love YA books, too. In fact, I'm working on one now.

The sex in New Coastal Times just kind of came naturally. I didn't set out to write a sexy book. And it's not, really. Just a quirky novel set in the near future with some good, wholesome, funny sex in it. (Not funny, wierd-- funny, ha ha).

So... enough said about sex.

Hello, kindle readers out there. Is anyone out there but Imogen? If you are, please try my book. Or at least tell me how you like my new blinking avatar.

Donna


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

bvlarson said:


> Oh, jeez, you are making me want to steal your little animated gif sig idea, but I'm sure people will go ape if I did one with my million book pics on it...
> 
> I'm trying to resist everyone, lend me some of your collective sanity, please!


To blink, or not to blink. That is the question.
I say go for it, BV.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

It's everything you've always wanted in a post-apocalyptic novel:

Wal-Mart residents enjoying a Christmas sing-along
Religious fanatics waiting for Jesus in Okeefenokee Swamp Park
Sexed-up displaced youths enjoying each other in a government-sponsored free-love commune.

And more. Much more.
Except no ravenous zombies. (sorry)

New Coastal Times begins in the near future (maybe tomorrow) as Hurricane Walter begins swallowing Florida. Not that anyone is going to miss the former Sunshine State all that much. But it's only the beginning, as natural and unnatural disasters abound everywhere, global warming ushers in a whole new era, and despite everything, love, friendship, humor and hope survive. 

Accompany Mia Fine, a former so-so newspaper reporter, her adorable doctor husband, and a small band of show-tune singing survivors in the New Coastal Times Performing Arts Center van as they traverse a not-so-brave new world.


WARNING: This book contains references to an ungodly number of Broadway musicals. Readers may find themselves unwillingly singing along.

12 out of 12 Amazon reader/reviewers say they're glad they read it.  So what have you got to lose?  It's just $2.99.  And if you don't want to spring for that right off the bat, download a free sample.
__________________


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Just thought I'd share a brief snippet from New Coastal Times that sort of sums up the central character's outlook on life after Hurricane Walter swallows much of Florida, global warming does a major number on the planet, and nothing's ever going to be quite the same again:

_If you ask me, it's only possible for most of us to look at the big picture in retrospect- when it's too late. Like now.

Not that it's too late to be happy on an individual basis. Which is the only way anyone has ever been able to be happy anyway, in my opinion.

Oh sure, it's terrible that we've slipped into an era of earthly devastation. But not as terrible as losing someone you love. And if you've got someone to love, and you're not starving and no one's trying to hurt you personally and you can still find things to laugh about and things to hope for, well then maybe things aren't so bad.
_


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished reading _New Coastal Times_ and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I just finished reading _New Coastal Times_ and thoroughly enjoyed it.


Thank you, Jeff. Your comment means a great deal to me. And I wasn't really scared of you. Well... maybe just a little.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Hmmm. Maybe not much.

But when Hurricane Walter is swallowing Florida and religious fanatics are waiting for Jesus in the Okefenokee Swamp Park and the government sets up free love communes for displaced youth it helps to keep your sense of humor.


WARNING: This novel contains an ungodly number of references to Broadway show tunes.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

I know, I know. I've previously tried to promote New Coastal Times as a Great Beach Read. What do you expect? I'm an indie; I'll try anything. But the truth (the REAL truth this time) is that my novel is an anti-Beach Read. And because I believe in being honest (not much else has worked) I'm now trying to get the word out on this and other forums.

Here's the thing.  I don't believe in reading on the beach.  And I especially don't think it's a good idea to read New Coastal Times on the beach.  It's not that I'm anti-Beach. I love the beach. I live a stone's throw from the beach in Florida. Close enough to be in harm's way every hurricane season (that's June through November). Close enough to worry that the BIG ONE is gonna get me and everyone and thing I hold dear. So why don't I move? Hey, like I said, I love the beach. And where would I go? To California to get swallowed by tsunamis (it could happen) or shaken out of my mind by earthquakes? My mind is in a fragile enough state as it is. 

Anyway, don't read New Coastal Times on the beach. Especially if you live in a beachside condo (bad idea) or are vacationing in a beachside resort (also a bad idea) anytime between June and November. 

I've always been an optimist. I don't think global warming is really gonna get us, and turn life as we know it into a scary science fiction movie (except without the zombies). Of course, it might. Actually, it probably will. And then what will we do?

I think, if we're lucky, we'll be like the quirky survivors in New Coastal Times. We'll keep loving the ones we love (who will also survive, of course), and we'll keep going, even when things get really weird. We'll have sex, make new friends, sing a song or two to keep our spirits up, and try to avoid the crazies. And somehow we'll figure out how to cope in a not-so-brave new world.

So, to repeat: Don't read New Coastal Times on the beach. You can read it anywhere else. In bed. In the bathroom. In the kitchen while waiting for toast to pop. (These are just a few suggestions. The possibilities are endless.  Just try to keep your Kindle dry.  Especially during hurricanes.)


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

I just bought New Coastal Times and have added it to my very tall TBR pile.

Looking forward to it!! 

Jenna


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks, Jenna.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

donna callea said:


> Go directly to Reply #36. Do not pass GO. Do not collect $200.


   

Hi Donna,

I added _The Haircut _ to my TBR list last week after I saw a recommendation for it over on Amazon and read the sample. Looking forward to reading it. 

Cheers,
Vicki


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok, so I've just gotta say... .I'm not a "catastrophe hits and changes world" book reader.  I've read exactly, um.. none of those kinds of books.  (though I do like a good end time movie every once i a while)...BUT  Your last post about not reading your book on the beach (specially from June to November, Live in South east Texas so um, yeah I get that!), has me seriously intrigued!!  I've grabbed the sample!  I figure, anyone who could come up with that clever marketing is worth checking out!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Valeri,

Thanks for calling what I do "clever marketing" instead of shameless self-promotion.  Ha ha.  And thank you, thank you for giving New Coastal Times a try-- especially since you're not a "catastrophe hits and changes world"  book reader.  I hope your find it to be a fun and enjoyable read.  I also hope that in real life, Hurricane Walter leaves us alone.  As someone who lives on a hurricane-prone coast, I hope you'll let me know what you think of the novel.  Happy reading!

Vicki,

Thanks for giving The Haircut a try.  I know that both your books are generating some great buzz.

Donna


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Some Decanted Eventing

Sit Down, You’re Rocking the Van

There is Nothing Like a Jew

Who says you can’t hum along to chapter titles?

Finally, a post-apocalyptic novel for those who like Broadway show tunes.  And for those who don’t.  Guess that covers everyone.

New Coastal Times.  On sale now for just $2.39.  Get it while you can.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

My novel New Coastal Times has been selling on Amazon since March, and doing pretty well, although sales have been slow lately. It’s garnered 16 reader reviews so far, and almost all have been wonderful – the kind that make authors smile.  Still, with sales in somewhat of a slump, I haven’t put a whole lot of faith in my future as novelist.

But then today, a guy named George from Georgia posted a review that made my heart sing.  I’d been promoting New Coastal Times as a fun, off-beat read about the aftermath of catastrophic global warming, featuring a quirky cast of characters and chapter titles inspired by Broadway showtunes.

George, however, found something more in my novel.  In an email he sent me (my email is included at the end of the book), he thanked me for strengthening his belief "in the goodness of mankind."   He said he was a brand new Kindler and not the kind of person to tackle literary criticism.  But the review he wrote says it all, as far as I’m concerned.

George in Georgia, you’ve restored my faith in myself as a writer.

Here’s the review:

The goodness of mankind is brought out even in disaster, September 9, 2010
By George23 (Georgia, USA)
Amazon Verified Purchase(What's this?)
This review is from: New Coastal Times (Kindle Edition)

Although in the midst of weather changing events and disaster the author brings out what matters most - mankind's need to care about each other. There is always hope if we work together to survive even in the darkest of times. No matter how diverse we are through race, religion, sexual orientation, or individual talents, the spark of friendship and love can kindle survival. 

I also enjoyed the trek the characters took along America's east coast as I was able to relate to several of the towns mentioned and the highways traveled. This was a refreshing story, one which will surely strengthen my own convictions toward caring for and helping each other.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

As Hurricane Walter, the worst hurricane ever recorded (at least so far),
reshapes the overdeveloped East Central Florida coast, swallows condos up
whole, and ushers in a world-wide disaster-filled era spurred by
global warming, Mia Gionfreddo Fine crouches in the crumbling newsroom of
the (let's face it) crummy newspaper she works for, listening to the
publisher sing Broadway show tunes.

Set in the near future (maybe tomorrow), NEW COASTAL TIMES is a seriocomic romp through a not-so-brave new world where religious fanatics wait for Jesus in the Okefenokee Swamp, martial law rules in the still existing cities, the government sets up free-love communes for displaced youth, and a group of intrepid travelers—including former so-so reporter Mia, her adorable dedicated doctor husband, his avuncular tenor mentor, a good-hearted baritone pimp, and the show-tune-singing publisher (an aging soprano) make their way from Florida to New York in the New Coastal TImes Performing Arts Center van. Because, when you get right down to it, there really is no place like home.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Read all about it in New Coastal Times.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times…

With apologies to Charles Dickens, New Coastal Times is a tale of what could very well happen in our times.
 
As Hurricane Walter, the worst hurricane ever recorded (at least so far), reshapes the overdeveloped East Central Florida coast, swallows condos up whole, and ushers in a world-wide disaster-filled era spurred by global warming,  an intrepid band of survivors attempts to make the best of things.  And if that includes singing Broadway show tunes, well, who are we to complain?  Narrated by Mia Gionfreddo Fine,  a failed environmental reporter for a (let’s face it) crummy newspaper, the novel explores a number of themes -- from the power of love to the quirkiness of religion -- as a not-so-brave new world unfolds in the wake of cataclysmic natural and unnatural disasters.  Meet the Waiting for Jesus crowd in Okefenokee Swamp Park,  the oversexed throngs in a government-sanctioned commune for displaced youth, and the ordinary folks just doing what they’ve always done -- trying to get by.

The novel has received 19 reader reviews so far, averaging more than 4 stars.
Hope you’ll give it a try and make up your own mind.
Priced at $2.99.  Thank you for your indulgence.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

New Coastal Times has everything you never knew you wanted in a post-apocalyptic novel:

Wal-Mart residents enjoying a Christmas sing-along
Religious fanatics waiting for Jesus in Okeefenokee Swamp Park
Sexed-up displaced youths enjoying each other in a government-sponsored free-love commune
References to an ungodly number of Broadway musicals.

And more. Much more.
Except no ravenous zombies. (sorry)

New Coastal Times is set in the near future (maybe tomorrow) as Hurricane Walter begins swallowing Florida. And things aren't too swell elsewhere as tsunamis, earthquakes, and other worst-ever natural and unnatural disasters usher in a whole new era spurred by global warming. (Hey, just like now!) But despite everything, love, friendship, humor and (gulp) Broadway show tunes survive.

Sale priced now at just 99 cents.  Hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

It's hurricane season again-- and this one could be the last.

New Coastal Times: a novel for those who like to look on the bright side of cataclysmic, climate-changing times.

Just 99 cents.  Hope you'll give it a try before it's too late.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

How's this for a bargain?
List price is $2.99, but Amazon, in its infinite wisdom, has put New Coastal Times on sale for 99 cents.

Not sure how long this will last.
Not sure how long anything will last.  My novel is a post-apocalyptic comedy, after all. 

But I sure hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

Still waiting for the end of the world as we know it.  Hope you'll give New Coastal Times a try.


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

New Coastal Times (or when the sea swallowed Florida) is a post-apocalyptic novel with a twist.  No zombies.  No terrible, horrible things happening to the main characters.

Oh sure.  It's no picnic when Hurricane Walter just about swallows Florida.  And Walter is just the beginning, ushering in a world-wide disaster-filled era that changes everything.  Well, almost everything.  Broadway show tunes miraculously survive.  (Sorry about that.)

But Mia Gionfreddo-Fine, a former reporter for a minor metropolitan coastal Florida newspaper, knows she doesn't have it so bad, post-Walter.  Not compared to others.  She's still got her adorable husband Aaron, a dedicated doctor who stays in Florida until the very end-- of the state, that is.  And  she's got hope.  Mia, Aaron, and a small troupe of quirky fellow travelers are determined to make it to New York State, where a better future may be possible.

Along the way, they encounter some scary religious fanatics waiting for Jesus in the Okefenokee Swamp, martial law in the remaining cities, and a government-approved free love commune for displaced youth. 
Mia narrates the story in a self-deprecating voice, but she's also tends to be philosophical.

As reviewer AnnieLovesToRead writes:
If you are judgmental about others beliefs or you cannot look at your own with truth, don't buy this book. If you believe that bad things never happen to good people, you probably should. If you want a great read about cataclysmic events, ENJOY!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

On sale this week for just 99 cents!


----------



## donna callea (Dec 25, 2009)

What do you get when you mix apocalyptically bad global disasters and familiar Broadway show tunes?


On sale this week for 99 cents. Get it while you can.


----------

